# Homer Helmets!



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok Homers

While we were refueling on Sunday's ride, we started comparing helmets. I was wondering what are the Homers going to be sporting for spring/summer 06 in the chapeau department.

I'm now rocking the Giro XEN in matt black, and it's the best fitting helmet I've ever had, plus I think it looks about as good as a bike helmet can.

Discuss...


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

2006 Xen in matte camo black - of course


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been riding a MET parachute for a few weeks now. It's about the best fitting helmet I've owned, very nicely built, great pad system. Sometimes I feel a little goofy wearing a FF on XC rides, but then it's also nice to have since we've been hitting some gap jumps during night rides. The FF comes off in seconds but I'm leaving it on since it's not uncomfortable at all to wear- no warmer or heavier than a regular XC lid.


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

I love the matt black Xen helmet but right now I own a Giro E2 (you can't shake off the racer in you that easily....  ) But it's not as neat as I expected: the sweat keeps pouring in my eyes..quite a disappointment.

and for extremely cold conditions (which means hardly ever) I even use my light ski helmet. Soon to be replaced by a Fuse:


----------



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

*I just got*

the Met Parachute. 
It has all the advantages of an XC helmet with a little extra protection of a FF. It's ventilated like an XC lid, and is as comfortable on XC rides.


----------



## hambone (Mar 19, 2005)

PizzaMan said:


> the Met Parachute.
> It has all the advantages of an XC helmet with a little extra protection of a FF. It's ventilated like an XC lid, and is as comfortable on XC rides.


Hey Pizza, where did you get the helmet? I ride with a Giro Xen, but the Met seems like a good idea... You never know when you're going down!


----------



## KDK (Feb 3, 2004)

I too use a MET Parachute (orange) when the ride is going to be technical. Its light, has excelent ventilation and offers that extra bit of protection.

But this helmet is no substitute to a proper full face helmet. It just offers exta protection to the chin area.


----------



## PizzaMan (Aug 20, 2004)

hambone said:


> Hey Pizza, where did you get the helmet? I ride with a Giro Xen, but the Met seems like a good idea... You never know when you're going down!


I don't think it's available in USA. Maybe you could mail order it from europe. 
I think chainreactioncycles.uk has them.


----------



## KDK (Feb 3, 2004)

PizzaMan said:


> I don't think it's available in USA. Maybe you could mail order it from europe.
> I think chainreactioncycles.uk has them.


 PizzaMan is right - MET does not export to North America - they have such a statement in their site.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Another E2 user...*

I have two and love them both. If you look around you can find them for a good deal, nice and light and very airy. Very comfortable to me. Do agree with Accident, always have sweat in my eyes but did with any other helmet as well. Doo rag or sweatband takes care of that though!


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

I was using the Xen orange/grey camo unitl I knocked the crap out of my head a couple of weeks back. So my black camo comes in today 30% off as a crash replacement.


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

I was eyeing a Xen myself. But I have a rather large melon and even the XL doesn't seem to fit. (Whereas my Giro switchblade is the best fitting helmet I've owned?)

Anyone else have a big cranium that's tough to fit?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> 2006 Xen in matte camo black - of course


That would go nicely with my Military M.U.L.E.

When I bought mine, they only had the orange camo. And black was on sale.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Bell Helmets for me*

Unfortunately the Zen & E2 Giros don't fit my huge melon, but both the Bell Ghisallo and X-Ray work great. I use a Giro Mad Max 2 for freeride/dh.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Alpenglow said:


> Unfortunately the Zen & E2 Giros don't fit my huge melon, but both the Bell Ghisallo and X-Ray work great. I use a Giro Mad Max 2 for freeride/dh.


I'd been riding a Giro Gila for far too long (and 1 too many times having the frame land on my head!). I thought that fit really well, then I tried the XEN, huge difference. I suppose helmets are like shoes, if they don't fit, they don't fit.

My wife used to have dreadlocks, it was hell trying to find a skid-lid to fit her then. She ended up getting a cheapo Specialized one that came in XXL or something.

Seem to remember Bell doing one especially for Massive Heeds.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

tigerdog said:


> That would go nicely with my Military M.U.L.E.
> 
> When I bought mine, they only had the orange camo. And black was on sale.


I wanted the orange camo, for obvious reasons, but I couldn't find one in the states so I settled for the black.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> I wanted the orange camo, for obvious reasons, but I couldn't find one in the states so I settled for the black.


They had one at the Supergo/Performance store where I bought my Burner a couple of weeks ago.

Honestly, I think the one you got looks better.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

tigerdog said:


> They had one at the Supergo/Performance store where I bought my Burner a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Honestly, I think the one you got looks better.


I really liked the white camo too but the wife said it would look like I was riding with a marshmellow on my head so back to the default black.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

Alpenglow said:


> Unfortunately the Zen & E2 Giros don't fit my huge melon, but both the Bell Ghisallo and X-Ray work great. I use a Giro Mad Max 2 for freeride/dh.


We must have the same shape of mellon. I use the same helmets as you!


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

I wear an E-2 for road rides, a Xen for dirt, and a Vigor Vamoose for hucking.


----------



## Orangerider (Sep 27, 2004)

incubus said:


> I was eyeing a Xen myself. But I have a rather large melon and even the XL doesn't seem to fit. (Whereas my Giro switchblade is the best fitting helmet I've owned?)
> 
> Anyone else have a big cranium that's tough to fit?


I have a rather larger melon (7-7/8 hat size) and the only helmet brand that has ever fit me is Giro. I ride with a Pneumo now, but after a year and a half, am looking for a replacement. I'll probably go with the pneumo again because it was comfy, had good ventilation, and is always on sale somewhere.

I can't imagine wearing black or any other dark color...too hot...so I usually get white or silver. Fashion suffers for comfort


----------



## PSI (Mar 9, 2005)

PizzaMan said:


> the Met Parachute.
> It has all the advantages of an XC helmet with a little extra protection of a FF. It's ventilated like an XC lid, and is as comfortable on XC rides.


true. got one too. only negative is the price, almost $200.


----------



## 2TurnersNotEnough (Aug 31, 2004)

I was a long time Giro user, the latest being an E-2. After my last OTB trip, the E2 was done. Because I'm basically an X-C weenie at heart, I got a Specialized Decibel helmet. It's light, ventilates really well, and fits my head better than any helmet I've owned. The straps are attached to each side of the shell rather than in the back and that seems to make it easier to keep the helemt from moving around.


----------



## Bollox (Nov 11, 2004)

*Deviant in CF*

The new Specialized Deviant...24 vents and only 900 grams (in tasty CF).

I've witnessed one too many "face meets rock" scenarios this past season for my liking so I'm getting one in the Spring. I'll still keep the Xen for racing but this is the helmet I've been waiting for since Giro discontinued the Switchblade.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

2TurnersNotEnough said:


> The straps are attached to each side of the shell rather than in the back and that seems to make it easier to keep the helemt from moving around.


That's one of the things I really like about the XEN, too. Seems a few new lids are featuring this.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

now that looks sweet! but $350 retail????? oh please! ive paid less for a carbon bell xfm 1 with nomex liner and ballistic face shield fer gawds sake. the met looks nice too but no pin head size and not available in n america, our lawyers made sure of that. chant with me now.... "BRING BACK THE SWITCHBLADE! BRING BACK THE SWITCHBLADE! BRING BACK THE SWITCHBLADE!" guess i shoulda thought of that before when they were still around. oh well. a zen or e2 will suffice i suppose. ill be usin my qranc lid for bigger stuff anyway.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Bell Bellistic (for everything). Nice and toasty for the winter rides and <$60.00.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

"Flex_ABC" sells MET helmets on eBay. I paid $140 for mine.

I agree, it's not a real full-face- I wouldn't choose it for whistler or the shore. It is perfect for tech XC


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

cactuscorn said:


> BRING BACK THE SWITCHBLADE!" guess i shoulda thought of that before when they were still around. oh well.


 sold mine recently on ebay for twice what I paid for it .


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> When I bought mine, they only had the orange camo. And black was on sale.


As far as I remember yours CAME WITH YOUR BURNER... Did I miss anything??    

Edit... BTW... I ride with a Vigor Cheap-Head model. Around 30 bucks... fits nice but straps keep on giving a little. I'm drooling at that MET Parachute or a Giro Semi-MX.

Gotta love Tiger's Xen.


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

My trailride helmet is a Giro Xen in gunmetal wich perfectly matches my Packs frame color.
If I do not crash the helmet I will use it for the whole upcoming season too.
As a fullface I use my old ´00 Bell Belistic and I am thinking about replacing it with an D2 but I am not shure yet.

Later
RaD


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

I have a Giro Exodus that's awfully big, so I bought a Giro Pnuemo to compliment it. I know, it's a road helmet, but it vents great and is very light. I don't miss the visor, either. 

Did the visor get introduced to mountain biking from motocross? Does it really serve a purpose other than style (it doesn't offer any added crash or debris protection, and rain and snow will run down the helmet and drip - visor or not)? If you ride with sunglasses, there's not much difference with or without. Maybe it's just to distance the MTB community from the Road community, like baggies. Now if I ever get into Urban, I'll have to get a skater helmet to be cool. Freeride helmets make sense to me, obviously. If you're going to huck, the more headgear the better. But for XC/trail riding?

Just sayin.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

$30 pro-tec skate helmet.

I fall on my head too much for styro-foam coolers on my head, my head... hed


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

I feel the visor comes in handy while riding in the rain and mud.There is less mud and water droping from your helmet to the glasses.
Another big plus in my book is that it is easier for me to make me low profile while riding under tree branches and let a branch skid over my helmet, without visor the branches would slap into my face  
If I remember right Troy Lee introduced that visors to the MTB world with the introduction of the "Edge" helmets back in the 90s.

Later
RaD


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

RaD said:


> If I remember right Troy Lee introduced that visors to the MTB world with the introduction of the "Edge" helmets back in the 90s.
> 
> Later
> RaD


I guess we saw one of those last sunday... didn't we Tiger?
Some guy on his way back to the trailhead while we were starting our ride.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ABQDave said:


> I was using the Xen orange/grey camo unitl I knocked the crap out of my head a couple of weeks back. So my black camo comes in today 30% off as a crash replacement.


 hmmm, didn't know they did that. But compared to the sale prices is 30% off that good of a deal? I haven't had my xen for long but I've put some nice dents it, wouldn't mind having the new camo one to complete my full camo wardrobe. I landed on my head with my old E2 a few times and cracked it but just ended up throwing it away.

I'm pretty sure I'll cough up the dough for one of those carbon deviants, but I've heard that they don't strap to your head very well and may not stay in place when you need it. I've also heard the face guard part sticks out really far, good for breathing?


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Bell X-Ray is my current helmet of choice. I prefer the shape of a Bell, more oval, to Giro which tends to feel more round. When I feel like I need additional protection I run a Giro Switchblade. 

While we're talking about helmets I'm having problems mounting my L&M Arc to the top of my Bell X-Ray. The X-Ray has a vent running down the center of the helmet so by the time I wrap the velcro strap around two of the ribs theres nothing to keep the light stable underneath it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

airwreck said:


> hmmm, didn't know they did that. But compared to the sale prices is 30% off that good of a deal? I haven't had my xen for long but I've put some nice dents it, wouldn't mind having the new camo one to complete my full camo wardrobe. I landed on my head with my old E2 a few times and cracked it but just ended up throwing it away.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll cough up the dough for one of those carbon deviants, but I've heard that they don't strap to your head very well and may not stay in place when you need it. I've also heard the face guard part sticks out really far, good for breathing?


Tony at my LBS gave Giro a call and was advised all they needed was the serial number sticker from the inside to be sent to them and boom a new lid was on the way. As for the 30% off that's 35-40 bucks I can put towards some of my winter accessorizing/UGI I have been stricken with.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

I had a great giro a few years ago in England. Without a doubt it saved my life.

I was riding my rigid bike on quite easy singletrack behind Oxford, desperately trying to catch up with the much better rider ahead of me, and failed to see the hump on the track.

Before I knew it I was up in the air, then tumbling along the ground for several metres. My bike followed. I looked up just as the bike landed squarely and solidly on my forehead. 

Chain ring first.

The result was a helmet with split foam on the inside and a tidy little pattern of "tear along the dotted line" chain ring holes across the front. My only injury was a slightly grazed and muddy shoulder.

The cool thing (well, apart from the helmet saving my life) was that a few weeks after sending my destroyed helmet and 50 quid replacement cheque to Giro, they ended replacing my helmet and even returning the 50 pounds to me. I think they intended to use the helmet in their advertising or something.

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yep. they make really good brush guards. maybe the best reason for them.


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> yep. they make really good brush guards. maybe the best reason for them.


You've been using those moto-style helmets, right cactus? All of the visors I've had on my Giro XC helmets would only offer protection from the smallest of sticks. Anything bigger would surely snap the cheap piece of plastic right off. Glasses or goggles offer far more protection for the area than a visor. I'd say they make really marginal brush guards.

Look, you'd be really hard pressed to convince me that a visor is anything but a trend - but I'm not saying that it's bad. It'd be pretty hypocritical of me, as a chronic UGI sufferer, to claim that it is...

I sound like a cranky old fart. Done.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

acctually, big ol moto visors are cool cuz they tend to keep my head up and lookin forward at speed, other than the fact they do look cool. my xc visors almost block my field of vison at times but they do take a decent hit, for me anyway. and there is the cool factor i suppose. a nekid hat looks kinda dorky ill admit. so im lookin at what i just wrote and it seems the main theme here is the coolness. well i tried not to be cool but im obviously failing badly. so much for function.


----------



## Roostalee (Jun 27, 2004)

I think visors have valid functional purpose. Of course they keep errant branches from hitting your face (I don't feel really comfortable when a branch sneaks through and hits my glasses...it's a bit unsettling). The visor may be redundant but I'd rather have two layers of protection for my eyes. Plus, on open trails the visor serves well as....well, as a visor. It blocks the sun. For this reason I've often wondered why road helmets don't have them.

I've found Giro helmets fit my funky head pretty well, some of the Bells did not (Evo2 comes to mind...it was torture). I have a couple of E2s and an Exodus. Retail price is a rip, but as stated before, you can find them discounted online. So cheap in fact that buying a new one is a much better deal than using the 30% off crash replacement policy. 

Obviously my riding is XC. I'd damn sure use a FF helmet if I did any jumps or drops of noticeable size.


----------



## Roostalee (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry, another double post.


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

You know, maybe you and Cactus are right. When I used to ride in the Midwest, there were alot more branches to whack you in the face. Now that I'm out in the wide-open West, there aren't many trees to aviod. Sure there are firs and aspens, but they dont have the same spacing, undergrowth and "pokey fingers" as a hardwood forest. It's all a matter of where you ride and personal preference, I suppose. 

But I still think that they're slightly worthless.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah but then so am i.


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Current lid is a Giro Havoc. Pretty decent lid, though it doesn't fit as nice as my last E2 (that one served it's purpose well, as did the Hammerhead before that). 

On the visor thing, I haven't owned a helmet with out one, I tried riding with out one at one point, and ate a lot of tree branches. I ended up replacing the lenses in my glassess after about a week of that so back on it went. The only time I've ever had the visor ripped off, I managed to nail an unseen monster branch, and it about knocked me completely off the bike. Now bare in mind I'm almost 6' 6" so my heads kinda up in the trees a bit more than most peoples, so I'll take all the branch deflection I can get.  

happy trails...

squish


----------



## demo_slug (Jan 1, 2005)

Bollox said:


> The new Specialized Deviant...24 vents and only 900 grams (in tasty CF).
> 
> I've witnessed one too many "face meets rock" scenarios this past season for my liking so I'm getting one in the Spring. I'll still keep the Xen for racing but this is the helmet I've been waiting for since Giro discontinued the Switchblade.


I got the deviant. the one with the black flames. its a nice helmet. I realy like it. the non CF is $130 and only 60 grams heavier.

the rear locking retention system, digs into your neck when you are pulling it on to your head. but after that its all good. the fit is just like a normal helmet.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

*One more*

for the Xen. I'm going on my fourth year now with it and I love it as much today as the day I got it. Only mountain bike helmet that feels comfortable to me so far.I have an E2,but it just doesn't fit right.


----------



## oreo (Sep 21, 2005)

*Giro works for me*

Giro Animas for the trail and the now defunct Mad Max 2 line for anything aggressive...snagged me one of the last of the carbon fiber Mad Max helmets for $60.  I get a nice and snug fit with them without being too tight. The other brands, like Specialized and Bell just don't do it for my melon.


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> I really liked the white camo too but the wife said it would look like I was riding with a marshmellow on my head so back to the default black.
> 
> So, not only do you obsess over helmet color, you've consulted with your wife as well  hmmm....You got it bad


----------



## mr magu (Jul 20, 2004)

*Yeah...*



incubus said:


> I was eyeing a Xen myself. But I have a rather large melon and even the XL doesn't seem to fit. (Whereas my Giro switchblade is the best fitting helmet I've owned?)
> 
> Anyone else have a big cranium that's tough to fit?


I always have a tough time finding one for the massive cranium that houses my brainium. I usually end up with Specialized, since they make ' em big enough, and I never seem to find any that fit me in the Giro line, _*ever*_.


----------



## demo_slug (Jan 1, 2005)

mr magu said:


> I always have a tough time finding one for the massive cranium that houses my brainium. I usually end up with Specialized, since they make ' em big enough, and I never seem to find any that fit me in the Giro line, _*ever*_.


yes big head here. the large specialized deviant was the 2nd full face helmet to ever fit my big head. after a quick fit check, I bought it on the spot.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i just scored a E2 on eeeebay w/ the helmet coozy. finally a good hat to fill in for my long since retired exodus and the case will be handy for trips.


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a Giro Animas....decent helmet although I have to mount my Lume HID light off to one side....also, anyone think the Giro head grabber adjustment system is fragile [I busted mine while trying to make more room for my thin fleece beanie during a cold night winter ride], I busted mine and now my helmet is a tempermental beast, just to keep it tight on my melon....

I previously used bell helmets, and like their retention system better.....next time!

Lastly, quite a few of you ride at night - any recommendations on helmets that allow you to velcro the helmet light near the middle/top of the helmet without compromising fit or attachment simplicity?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*that makes 3...*



BikeLust said:


> We must have the same shape of mellon. I use the same helmets as you!


uuummmm. for me the bells just fit the melon better then the giro stuff. I guess its sizing.


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

FM said:


> "Flex_ABC" sells MET helmets on eBay. I paid $140 for mine.
> 
> I agree, it's not a real full-face- I wouldn't choose it for whistler or the shore. It is perfect for tech XC


Good to see Flex came thru for you as well, FM. Hopefully my limited feedback was useful.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Roy said:


> Good to see Flex came thru for you as well, FM. Hopefully my limited feedback was useful.


 Totally, thanks Roy! So far I've resisted the urge to take the faceguard off for XC rides- which usually involve 1-2 jumps anyways.

Mounting the helmet cam is proving tricky tho.... not much to film this time of year anyways


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

zip tie it. thats what i did on my newesr trek hat. one small, thin zippy fron the back of my jett helmet mount to the mid rib works great after havin the same problem. fixed! helps that the jett mount has a place for this mod and my trek is a dedicated night ride hat.

ps. just got a mad max on eeeeeeeeeeebay so now i can retire my 7 year old quranc lid. im a big believer in the 3 year plan for a helmet. after that the protection starts to break down for multiple hits from somethin as simple as uv rays and thats a really big deal in a "skipping" type of fall like that found on a bike. 2 new giros for the old guy!


----------

